# Autokamera-24.de Erfahrungen



## Holger Immelmann (28 Oktober 2019)

Wer hat negative Erfahrungen mit https://www.autokamera-24.de/ gesammelt?

Meinen Aufzeichnungen und Recherchen nach geht der Betreiber mit juristischen Mitteln gegen schlechte Bewertungen im Internet, z.B. auf Google vor, hat solche dort mitsamt Unternehmensprofil wiederholt entfernen lassen. Das ist ja auch nicht verboten. Auffällig ist aber die Geschwindigkeit, mit der neue schlechte Bewertungen erscheinen, z.B. auf Trustpilot: Auch dort wird konsequent versucht alles negative entfernen zu lassen:









						Autokamera 24 wird auf Trustpilot mit 2,1 von 5 als „Mangelhaft“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von Autokamera 24 passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 39 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com
				




Der Inhaber Herrn S. betreibt noch weitere Shops:





						GPS total
					

GPS Maus | Bluetooth GPS | GPS Datalogger




					www.gps-total.de
				











						Mini 0806 - Dashcam
					

Mini 0806 available Since 2015 the new "mini 0806" is available on market. With advanced features it comes to the successor of the popular mini-0803 an 0805 in 2013 and 2014.      Features




					mini-0806.info
				








						3D Produktfotografie - 3Dpix.de
					

3D Produktfotos und 360° Ansichten für Ihre Präsentation, Online-Shop oder Webseite. Überzeugen Sie sich durch unsere Referenzen!



					3dpix.de
				




Zum Namen des Inhabers findet man einige Treffer:





						Abmahnung Torsten Sanio über die Societät de Nocker
					

Herr Torsten Sanio, Bernau, lässt derzeit im Bereich von...




					www.ratgeberrecht.eu
				











						Gegner: Sanio Thorsten
					

Die IT-Recht Kanzlei München hat Unternehmen rechtlich betreut, die von Sanio Thorsten abgemahnt worden sind.




					www.it-recht-kanzlei.de
				











						Abmahnung erhalten › Wie als Arbeitnehmer reagieren?
					

Sie haben eine Abmahnung erhalten? ★ So können Sie als Arbeitnehmer reagieren ★ Alle Infos direkt vom Anwalt für Arbeitsrecht




					www.wbs-law.de
				




Zu GPS-Total.de gibt es schon einen ähnlichen Thread wie diesen:








						Fakeshop GPS-Total.de ?
					

Fakeshop GPS-Total.de ?  Nachdem ich bisher fast nur lesend in diesem Forum unterwegs war, habe ich jetzt anscheinend ein Problem mit dem Händler GPS-Total.de.  Ich habe dort vor knapp 2 Wochen einen GPS- Logger erworben und den Kaufpreis überwiesen. Seitdem ist Funkstille, eine Kontaktaufnahme...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## HeinzB (24 Januar 2020)

Vor einem halben Jahr habe ich bei diesem Webshop eine Dashcam bestellt, die jedoch nicht geliefert wurde. Auf mein Storno und Anforderung der Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises hat die Firma nicht reagiert (e-Mail und Telefon)


----------



## MargotH (25 Januar 2020)

Ich habe am Dienstag bestellt und die Dahcam ist noch immer nicht da. Heute ist Samstag. Es geht auch gerade niemand ans Telefon.


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2020)

Kann schon sein, dass letztlich nichts kommt, warum auch immer! Aber ein bisschen Geduld kann der Händler schon erwarten, auch wenn dieser Torsten schnelle Lieferung verspricht.


----------



## HeinzB (27 Januar 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber ein bisschen Geduld kann der Händler schon erwarten


Ist ein halbes Jahr nicht genug?


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2020)

Bezog sich doch darauf:


> Ich habe am Dienstag bestellt und die Dahcam ist noch immer nicht da. Heute ist Samstag. Es geht auch gerade niemand ans Telefon.


----------



## MargotH (12 Februar 2020)

Ich muss mich korrigieren:

Ich hatte noch am selben Samstag Nachmittag von meinem obigen Beitrag die Kamera mit DHL erhalten. Ein Rückruf ist auch noch am gleichen Samstag(!) erfolgt. Eine spätere Mail mit einer Frage zu den beigefügten Klebeschaumpads wurde auch am gleichen Tag beantweeiortet. Die Kamera, ein "selektiertes und optimiertes Viofo A119V3", funktioniert sehr gut und macht sehr gute Aufnahmen. Ich großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2020)

Was hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema des Thread zu tun?


----------



## Baerbel (11 März 2020)

Tja, jetzt wo ich alles gelesen habe und auch auf Trustpilot und wie sie alle heißen, gelesen habe wie es um diesen Laden steht - da bin auch ich schlauer!
*Ich fühle mich *um meine bereits bezahlte Bestellung vom 03.02.2020 *betrogen*!
Da es auch keinerlei Kommunikation seitens dieses Sanio mehr gibt, werde ich die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben und mich dank Rechtsschutzversicherung gemütlich zurücklehnen und wo überall möglich, vor diesem Typen warnen.
Traurig zu erkennen, dass irgendwelche Typen mit solchen Machenschaften auch noch durchkommen und nichts passiert...

Grüße von
Bärbel


----------



## JanS (12 November 2020)

Auch ich habe negative Erfahrungen gemacht.  Bestellbestätigung  war die letzte Nachricht /Kontakt die ich erhalten habe .
Und als "Dankeschön"  auf negative Bewertung  hat Herr S  überall wo es nur geht negative Kommentare  zu meine Person /Firma gemacht.  Hat sogar extra  meine Firma selbst Eintragen in gewissen Firmen Bücher die in Netzt zu finden sind )


----------



## Wilfi (4 Januar 2021)

Leider bin ich auch auf diesen Menschen reingefallen. Bestellung am 30.09.20, natürlich direkt per Überweisung bezahlt. Danach keine Ware, keine Antwort auf Mails und Einschreiben. Bestellung habe ich mittlerweile strorniert und um Rücküberweisung des Geldes gebeten. Natürlich keine Reaktion. Hat schon mal jemand das ganze juristisch durchgezogen ? Mahnbescheid. Anwalt usw. Ich hätte gerne mein Geld zurück.


----------



## Wilfi (2 Februar 2021)

Habe mittlerweile Anzeige wegen Betrug erstattet. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Jaan. Z (14 März 2021)

Hallo
ich habe auch vor 2 Jahren da bestellt. Natürlich nichts bekommen, deswegen auch negative Bewertung auf Trustpilot abgegeben.
Lieder habe ich über meine Firma bestellt.  Ab dann hat  Herr S auf sämtlichen Plattformen negative Bewertung über mich und meine Firma geschrieben. Er hat sogar meine Firma in gewissen Portalen / Webseiten  eingetragen um mich da später negativ zu bewerten !
Wenn er so viel Zeit und Energie verbraucht um seine nicht Belieferte Kunden zu bekämpfen,  dann ist kein wunder dass er keine Zeit für vernünftige Arbeit hat.


----------



## jupp11 (14 März 2021)

Jaan. Z schrieb:


> deswegen auch negative Bewertung auf Trustpilot abgegeben.
> Lieder habe ich über meine Firma bestellt.  Ab dann hat  Herr S auf sämtlichen Plattformen negative Bewertung über mich und meine Firma geschrieben.


Sehr viele Verbraucher orientieren sich an Bewertungsplattformen und sind sich nicht darüber im Klaren,
dass diese in beiden Richtungen positiv wie negativ manipuliert werden können, da   im Grunde keine  Kontrolle erfolgt/erfolgen kann.

h**ps://onlinemarketing.de/social-media-marketing/online-shops-dienstleister-wichtigsten-bewertungsportale-2020


> Ein großer Vorteil: Die Bewertungscommunity (trustpilot A.d.V ) muss sich erst anmelden bevor die erste Bewertung verfasst werden darf. Das dürfte das Risiko von Missbrauch *zumindest etwas einschränken.*


Etwas einschränken? Dass ich nicht lache ...


----------



## Wilfi (15 März 2021)

Mein Fall liegt mittlerweile bei beim Staatsanwaltschaft. Dauert zwar lange, aber wird schon. Bin da sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2021)

Gern auch den Link dieses Threads weitergeben, damit die STA sehen kann, dass du nicht alleine dastehst


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2021)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Gern auch den Link dieses Threads weitergeben, damit die STA sehen kann, dass du nicht alleine dastehst



Das Problem, Staatsanwälte tippen erfahrungsgemäß keinen Links ab und rufen auch keine Hilfevideos auf. Nach wie vor muss alles ausgedruckt vorgelegt werden - für die Akten. :wall


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nach wie vor muss alles ausgedruckt vorgelegt werden - für die Akten. :wall



Seit der Einführung des paperless office ist der Papierverbrauch auf das Vielfache gestiegen.





						Paperless office - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





> While the prediction of a PC on every desk was remarkably prophetic, the "paperless office" was not. Improvements in printers and photocopiers made it much easier to reproduce documents in bulk, causing the worldwide use of office paper to more than double from 1980 to 2000.


Die jüngeren Generationen sind mehr mit paperless vertraut. 
 In juristischen/verwaltungstechnischen  Bereichen  verharrt man oft im vorigen Jahrtausend....


----------



## WririOw (23 März 2021)

Ja, dies ist eine sehr billige Kamera, ich persönlich hatte keine Erfahrung damit, aber meine Bekannten haben es für sich selbst erworben, ich weiß nicht, wie ich es erklären soll, aber für zwei von drei schaltete sich die Kamera einfach nach 2 Monaten aus. und die Aufzeichnungen gingen verloren


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2021)

Hör mit der  Spammerei und dümmlichen Werbung auf, die  nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. 

Der nächste Mod, der hier vorbei kommt, wird das eh versenken.


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2021)

gluckgluck weg war er ...


----------



## Suzzyf4b (29 März 2021)

<........> deleted

*Beitrag wegen Werbung gelöscht, User verwarnt und gesperrt, da er trotz vorhergehender Warnung, Werbung setzte. BT/MOD*


----------

